# is this a side effect???



## baked brownie (Jun 24, 2005)

Can someone help me???   I have be smoking herb for like a year, on average like 2 times a week. I have also bin doin bogeys for like 6 months like 1 every 2 days every other week. Now i have a shit load for flem in my throat and it hurts when i cought.  Can some one tell me why??


----------



## mahakala (Jun 24, 2005)

It aint a side effect of the weed. I have been smokin for a couple of years now with no abderse sibe effffffcts  .....this is only a test.... Beep Beep. What are bogeys?


----------



## baked brownie (Jun 25, 2005)

bogeys are ciggarettes


----------



## Weeddog (Jun 27, 2005)

Maybe you should see a doctor.


----------



## baked brownie (Jun 27, 2005)

i would see a doc but wat if he tells my parents plus i would have to arrange it throught my parents cuz i have no money and my mom has my health card


----------



## DoobieBro1 (Jun 28, 2005)

It might be the combo bogeys and weed, I hack some times, if I smoke both. It helps clean the crap out of your lungs (maybe).


----------



## Unregistered (Jun 28, 2005)

thx doobie


----------



## baked brownie (Jun 28, 2005)

that was me above, not logged in


----------



## Diseased Strain (Jun 28, 2005)

Quit smokin the Ciggs.


----------



## baked brownie (Jun 28, 2005)

lol......thx


----------



## jimmy (Jul 25, 2005)

yeah cigarettes will definitely caus that, and i dont know about weed, i haven't smoked it long enough to know personally, and i dont smoke cigarettes either BUT my friends that just smoke weed dont cough much, the ones who smoke cigs do. ITS THE EVIL TOBACCO CORPORATIONS


----------



## transcend187 (Jul 25, 2005)

Cigs cause that.  I know tons of people who experience that from smoking cigs.  Any damage/irritation to the throat area will cause in influx of phlegm, and smoking pot will do that to a minor degree, but cigs are far worse, partly because of all the CRAP in them.  Pot smoke may be hot and have a high tar content, but it definitely doesn't have arsenic or cyanide in it...


----------



## Columbian Connection (Jul 25, 2005)

Yeh, first quit the cigs. This used to happen to me when I smoked both. I no longer some cigs. When I did I would wake up spitting up yellow flem, and hacking like a pig. Now it has happened to me with toking and no cigs, but it does sometimes happen when I smoke out of a bong, and I smoke a lot. One other thing shitty grass will do it as well. Not mention if your smoking weed that could have pesticides in it.


----------



## Max (Aug 6, 2005)

Everybody is gonna jump all over me for saying this/ 

@Baked Brownie 

Maybe take a break from the weed? I'm not trying to be a jerk about it, just trying to make a physiologically sound suggestion. 

I've noticed from all your posts that pot seems to be presenting more problems for you than it is helping.  Drop the weed for a little while and see what that does.  Then, go see a doctor and get checked out in any case.  At that point you won't have to lie to the doctor when you say you don't smoke herb.

Finally, if the doctor is good, he will respect your wishes to keep the pot issue confidential from your parents, but it might end up in your medical record.   A very kind doctor might even abide by your request to keep it out of your record even.  There are many docs like that.   

Physiological health should come before all other issues.  Take care.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 6, 2005)

jump all over you for saying that? why?


----------



## transcend187 (Aug 6, 2005)

Baked Brownie:  how old are you?

And...you could try "baking brownies" instead of smoking.  Lasts longer, won't cause phlegm.


----------



## Max (Aug 8, 2005)

jimmy said:
			
		

> jump all over you for saying that? why?



Hey, you're jumping all over me.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 8, 2005)

Max said:
			
		

> Hey, you're jumping all over me.


 
ouch


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 8, 2005)

jimmy said:
			
		

> ouch



Sorry.  Just kidding.  Was just trying to say that I realized I was going out on a limb by trying to tell the guy what to do.


----------



## baked brownie (Aug 8, 2005)

thx max, but i  no longer need ur help.....i didnt stop and the phelm and shit is gone....i figureed it out tho, whenever i was high and i got the munchies i got some milk thing to drink, chocoalte milk, smoothies shit like that and the dairy cauzed call that shit.....the baked brownie name is cuz i'm indian not cuz i make the brownies....i would see a doc but one problem, i'm brown, all my relivites are docter/pharmisiists/engineers, my uncle is my doc, so i cant talk to him


----------



## joe blow (Aug 9, 2005)

Sounds like bongitis.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 9, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> Sorry. Just kidding. Was just trying to say that I realized I was going out on a limb by trying to tell the guy what to do.


 
ha dont worry im just kidding too..


----------



## Max (Aug 11, 2005)

@ Baked Brownie. 

Glad to hear the problem is solved!  I'm Indian too, incidentally.  My family is full of docs as well.  Maybe that's why I felt like dispensing med advice, but I shoulda minded my own business.  I smoke using a vaporizer because I'm paranoid about lung cancer.  Anyway, take it easy!


----------



## baked brownie (Aug 11, 2005)

lol, peace


----------



## transcend187 (Aug 12, 2005)

I wish I could afford a vaporizer...

And if you're using a vaporizer, it wouldn't be smoking now would it?


----------

